# Prizes Up For Grabs At The Cape Vape Meet #2



## Andre

*COIL BUILDING COMPETITION
1st Prize *(All from VapeMob)
1x Kayfun 3.1 RBA
1x Nemesis
2x Efest 18650/18350 IMR Batteries
1x LUC V4 Charger
5 meters Kanthal
5 meters Silica/Ekowool
*2nd Prize*
1 x Genesis Hybrid (Vaporize)
1 x Coiling Gizmo (Matthee)
5 meters of Kanthal 28 g (Gazzacpt)

*CLOUD CHASING COMPETITION
1st Prize*
1 x Genesis Hybrid (Vaporize)
1 x 10 box set Intense E-liquid (VapeMob)
*2nd Prize*
1 x Stainless Steel + Ceramic Tweezers (Matthee)
1 x Kayfun/Russian Nano Body Kit (Matthee)
1 x 5 x 10 ml of Feellife juice (VapeCulture)

*RAFFLE
1st Draw*
DIY starter kit with 2 x 5 flavour concentrates (Skyblue Vaping)
20 x flavour concentrates (Valley Vapour)
*2nd Draw *(All from Vapour Mountain)
1 x 1300mAh Vision Spinner
1 x Protank 3
1 x USB Charger cable
1 x Carry Case
2 x Legends juices
*3rd Draw*
1 x 20 box set Premium E-liquid (VapeMob)
*4th Draw *(All from VapeCulture)
Anyvape Ego-C Twist 1000mAh battery
Mini Davide Clearomiser.
1 x 5 x 10 ml of Feellife juice
*5th Draw*
Justfog 1453 starter kit with a 10ml bottle of juice (Cape Vaping Supplies)
1 x Alchemist Cupboard Walnut Tobacco juice (VapeOR)
*6th Draw *(From Charlies Vape Shop)
4 x High Voltage Vaporz juices
4 x Legend E-Juice

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BhavZ

Those are some awesome prizes

Sent from deep down in the Aqua using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tornalca

And now I wish I stayed in Cape Town!


----------



## Rex Smit

Tornalca said:


> And now I wish I stayed in Cape Town!


ja..me too...looks like JHB is going to have to up our game.


----------



## eviltoy

*le sigh* can we choose a halaal venue for the next one perhaps?


----------



## Hein510

ok so I must really start to practice that coil building and cloud blowing now!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

eviltoy said:


> *le sigh* can we choose a halaal venue for the next one perhaps?


We shall certainly try.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Can't wait!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!


----------



## ET

oh wow those are some amazing prizes


----------



## Chop007

Wow, that is some cool prizes. Thanks to all the suppliers, organizers, dealers and master craftsmen and women, this is going to be loads of fun. I see many non-Cape citizens are going to be a little sad. Oh well, we voted DA. Only jokes, I do however think, as vape meets go, this will raise the bar.


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Matthee said:


> *COIL BUILDING COMPETITION
> 1st Prize *(All from VapeMob)
> 1x Kayfun 3.1 RBA
> 1x Nemesis
> 2x Efest 18650/18350 IMR Batteries
> 1x LUC V4 Charger
> 5 meters Kanthal
> 5 meters Silica/Ekowool
> *2nd Prize*
> 1 x Genesis Hybrid (Vaporize)
> 1 x Coiling Gizmo (Matthee)
> 5 meters of Kanthal 28 g (Gazzacpt)
> 
> *CLOUD CHASING COMPETITION
> 1st Prize*
> 1 x Genesis Hybrid (Vaporize)
> 1 x 10 box set Intense E-liquid (VapeMob)
> *2nd Prize*
> 1 x Stainless Steel + Ceramic Tweezers (Matthee)
> 1 x Kayfun/Russian Nano Body Kit (Matthee)
> 1 x 5 x 10 ml of Feellife juice (VapeCulture)
> 
> *RAFFLE
> 1st Draw*
> DIY starter kit with 2 x 5 flavour concentrates (Skyblue Vaping)
> 20 x flavour concentrates (Valley Vapour)
> *2nd Draw *(All from Vapour Mountain)
> 1 x 1300mAh Vision Spinner
> 1 x Protank 3
> 1 x USB Charger cable
> 1 x Carry Case
> 2 x Legends juices
> *3rd Draw*
> 1 x 20 box set Premium E-liquid (VapeMob)
> *4th Draw *(All from VapeCulture)
> Anyvape Ego-C Twist 1000mAh battery
> Mini Davide Clearomiser.
> 1 x 5 x 10 ml of Feellife juice
> *5th Draw*
> Justfog 1453 starter kit with a 10ml bottle of juice (Cape Vaping Supplies)
> 1 x Alchemist Cupboard Walnut Tobacco juice (VapeOR)



Wow what absolutely stunning prizes. It's the cherry on top of what will definitely be a winning vape meet. I really wish I could attend to meet and chat with and build coils with and discuss hardware with all you peeps.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Metal Liz

i've got an idea hehehe @Reinvanhardt  why don't you fly down and come join us?


----------



## Reinvanhardt

Metal Liz said:


> i've got an idea hehehe @Reinvanhardt  why don't you fly down and come join us?



Hehe! However massively tempting that is... I would not be able to justify it to my bank. They're all up in my face these days  I'll be there in vapour (spirit)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz

okay cool, i understand...  i'll have a couple of vapes for you then

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz

WOW that is some serious awesome prizes!!!


----------

